# Cabelas coming to Polaris



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2012/02/16/cabelas-comes-to-columbus.html


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good to hear. Dicks and gander may have to step it up a notch to keep up.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That's great news for you central Ohio folks, but Wheeling will still be closer for us NE guys. No doubt even though I will be making a trip down.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice this place is the best outdoor to come to the columbus area. awsome


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Akron was supposedly getting 1 a few years ago, but that didn't pan out. Great job Columbus in landing that.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Finally! This is great to hear.

http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2012/feb/16/cabelas-coming-delaware-county-ar-934917/


----------



## fishdady (May 3, 2009)

Great news. Opens spring, 2013. Bad news, my divorce will be finalized sometime after spring, 2013.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It's about time. I know where I'll be shopping soon.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Guess I know where I ll be working part time.
Ski


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Goodbye Dick's store on Polaris. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I kind of hate to hear this,, If a Cabala's or BPS opens that close in spring of 13 I figgure I will be bankrupt by spring of 14.... Seriously I am very happy to see one open within driving distance for me...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Finally! Although I'm a little surprised they decided on Gemini/Polaris with all the traffic. Shame to see all that development space up at Northpoint (36/37) go unused.

Haha I agree with the Dick's comment! They might as well close their so-called fishing & hunting depts when Cabela's opens.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At first when I saw the post i thought great another rumor about cabelas. but it seems to be true, I figure Ill actually save money with this being this close, I shop at cabelas for 85% of my stuff, they always seem to have what I need and the prices are good, now i can drive to get what I need instead of paying for shipping. And as someone else mentioned may be trying to get a part time job just for the employee discount.........i wonder if they would just pay in tackle?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Too far North!!! I'll stick with R&R


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a bad idea to pt.... Maybe get a discount and help pay the crack dealer, lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just read this and I'm so pumped for this... my wallet on the other hand is not. At least I don't have to spend the $50.00+ on gas to get to BPS or Cabelas anymore...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe someone could see if they would want to sponsor the crappie tourney here? good advertising for them and i, sure we all could use some more free stuff!


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

The more I think about it I might try to get a part time job there just for a discount....


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am going to apply for a permit to fish in their aquarium.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Marshall said:


> Good to hear. Dicks and gander may have to step it up a notch to keep up.


wont happen at least with dicks, gander may step it up but short of getting a new facilaty not much they can do. As far as dicks I say they will down size the hunting and fishing dep and pack more golf clubs and running shoes!!!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

a tear just rolled down my cheek!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> wont happen at least with dicks, gander may step it up but short of getting a new facilaty not much they can do. As far as dicks I say they will down size the hunting and fishing dep and pack more golf clubs and running shoes!!!!


Dicks is pathetic compared to a few years ago and gander is just a little better and they do not care about selling fishing gear

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Net, I agree with you about were they are putting it doesnt make as much sence as northstar, but it sucks watching the development there, that was my deer hunting for a long time. My Mom still has one of the last homes on 37 in that area and that was some of the best BIG deer area i had, it all goes eventualy but that a hard area to lose. But cant wait for a real store to open up and dicks to pack up and move on.Not very fond of that place, bring on the Cabelas!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

DaleM said:


> It's about time. I know where I'll be shopping soon.


me too!!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Wonder what it will do to Vance's and buckeye outdoors?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OH.....MY.....GOD!
YES!
:Banane06::xena_banana:
:bananalama::Banane21:
:Banane49::Banane36:


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wont impact Dicks Sporting Goods at all as their bread and butter is not hunting/fishing. Gander Mountains pricing and merchandise stocking is tied to corporate purchasing so I dont see much change there. 
Buckeye Outdoors will have some impact for sure, same with Vance's Fin Fur and Feather will most def. feel some heat from this store opening right up the road.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I told my wife the good news and also told her not to worry, I promised not to buy anything unless it was on SALE. On a side not where have you heard that before...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

craig said:


> Hey Net, I agree with you about were they are putting it doesnt make as much sence as northstar, but it sucks watching the development there, that was my deer hunting for a long time.


Yeah that's it, Northstar. I knew it was North something. I take that shortcut almost every day and just shake my head at all the trees they cut down...and for what?...still no commercial dev after all these years.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Better deals from the competitors ???


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Great, Now we will be required to pay tax on our catalog orders


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet. Too bad I live up near cleveland now. I visit Columbus enough so I'm sure Ill get my fair share of trips in. If I had to guess where it will be, I'd say that it will be where Germain Ampitheater used to be. It would be the perfect spot, especially with the exit right at the property


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

At first, I thought great news! Then, I thought that it really isn't much closer to me than Wheeling. Then I read that I will have to pay tax on my catalog orders? I have been to 4 stores around the country and Ohio has been disrespected by Cabelas for too long, but now I kind of feel that I've been there, done that.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Speaking of tax, here's our current (local) sales tax for Polaris/zip 43240.

State Of OH 5.50% 
Delaware County	1.25% 
COTA 0.50% 
Total: 7.25%


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

This is great news and I'm sure I'll stop in often, especially if they have the "ship to store" option for anything they don't keep in stock. The article says it will be 80,000 square feet so it won't be quite like Wheeling (175,000 sq. ft.) or Dundee (225,000sq. ft.). Still, it will be one more option close by.
Can't wait!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow. We gotta pay taxes. Big woop most of the time it is about what you would pay in shipping and handling if not less. I am excited to have this here. My finacee is not lol. I have no complaints!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I wish they would build it on the west side so I could just take all of my blackjack winnings right over to buy fishing gear.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> I wish they would build it on the west side so I could just take all of my blackjack winnings right over to buy fishing gear.


You know thats what I Was thinking. They are going to take down Westland mall, it would of been a match made in heaven!


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

northpoint would be better, but anything closer than dundee is great!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude it is always on sale.<G>


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder what it will do to speciality fishing shops, like R&R, MRO, and Fisherman's Warehouse...
[/COLOR] 
I too am a little disappointed that I'll have to pay taxes for Cabela's items purchased - I usually waited for free or almost free shipping deals and almost always shop the bargain cave - which has it's limited items spread out over the different stores. I'd rather pay that money for shipping (a service directly used by me) than for taxes. That doesn't mean I won't go there though. Often.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Sweet. Too bad I live up near cleveland now. I visit Columbus enough so I'm sure Ill get my fair share of trips in. If I had to guess where it will be, I'd say that it will be where Germain Ampitheater used to be. It would be the perfect spot, especially with the exit right at the property


Close, the dispatch article showed directly across I 71 between costco and the freeway. Still pretty good access from the north. Coming from the south won't be as good. Those ramps back up all the time.

But hey everyone look at the bright side, at least us guys can drop the girls off at the mall and we don't really care how long they take to shop, now we've got a place to go! :bananalama:

Here's how the conversation goes...significant other says "where is dinner tonight?" you: "How about anyplace at Polaris and you can go shop til you drop at the mall, I'll drive ya!"


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Do the have an automatic payroll deduction plan?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sad....Now they have to charge tax on mail order...If they're going to do it, I wish they'd go big or go home.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well the one in Dundee will be just as close for most of us here in the North. Just buy local, by the time and gas spent to get there everything would be a better buy near home. I never found any deals there I could not beat elsewhere near home. If I was going by I might stop but would probably not buy much. I now probably will no longer buy on line with the tax BS.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think it's great news. 175 jobs and I'd rather pay tax in Ohio than michigan.I don't think the wife is as thrilled as me though.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sad....Now they have to charge tax on mail order...If they're going to do it, I wish they'd go big or go home.


So, you are mad that they are coming here with a couple hundred jobs because you have to pay tax on mail order? Huh? I'm sure there are plenty of sites where you can buy the same stuff and not pay sales tax.

How can you possibly view this as bad news?


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! I'm with streamstalker how can this be bad new? When they built in Dundee Michigan it became the number 1 tourist place in Michigan, don't know if it still is but it created jobs and tax revenue for area along with a lot of restaurants and hotel [more jobs] I'm sorry, I said the T word


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Making sure I post in both Cabela's thread, the same question:

I guess everyone moaning about Cabela's charging sales tax once in state means they don't pay it now on their State Tax returns as they're required to for out of state purchases?


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

this is great news!!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> Making sure I post in both Cabela's thread, the same question:
> 
> I guess everyone moaning about Cabela's charging sales tax once in state means they don't pay it now on their State Tax returns as they're required to for out of state purchases?


You would probably be 100% correct.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Gonna be a lot of surprise, past due tax notices coming one of these day then! It's all on the wheel (Internet) it all comes around.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> Wont impact Dicks Sporting Goods at all as their bread and butter is not hunting/fishing. Gander Mountains pricing and merchandise stocking is tied to corporate purchasing so I dont see much change there.


Won't impact Dick sporting goods?!?! I am willing to bet it will have a BIG impact on Dick's. I guess we will have to see in a couple of years!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2012/02/17/cabelas-a-big-catch-for-columbus.html


> The 80,000-square-foot-store  midsized for the chain  will be located at the northeast corner of Gemini Place and Lyra Drive in the Polaris Centers development, near I-71....a next-generation store that uses space more efficiently than the chains large-format destination stores, which are 150,000 square feet or larger.
> 
> Cabelas largest store, in Pennsylvania, is 247,000 square feet.


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

Not sure why they chose central ohio to put this store in, of course I am partial to it being as close as possible, but from Cleveland it is 2 1/2 hours to get to Dundee and 2 1/4 hours to get to Columbus, it wouldn't make sense to go to the 80k square foot store when you can get to a 200k square foot store in nearly the same amount of time. It is prime location for you Alum fisherman though! To top it off, it is 2 1/2 hours from Columbus to the Wheeling store, but I guess they know what their doing, they seem to be good at it.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

So what, you have to pay state taxes......at least you won't have to pay for shipping!
I can't wait!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Big Chief201 said:


> The more I think about it I might try to get a part time job there just for a discount....


Thier discount is pretty sad for thier employees. If you can handle working there for 8 years your discount is cost on everything plus 5 percent. By the time that would happen you would not need anything anyways. There turn over is pretty high in corporite Cabelas. Was a good place to work when Dick, Mary, and Jim were in the picture. When thier stock went public in the winter of 2003 the place was changed over night. Dick Cabela refused to ring the bell at the new york stock exchange. He knew that the company that they built would be forever changed. Two days latter they had a mass lay off which was the first in there 44 year history. Same time in 2004 they had yet another mass lay off. In the days when the Cabelas were in charge it was a good atmosphere to work in. When the Dundee store opened if August of 2000 thier where almost 700 employees. Most of which were part time. Out of those employees probably only 10 of so still work for them. Thats how bad thier turn over is. Just like any other retail chain thier workers are only a number. If you are only looking for a part time who cares job just to get a discount by all means go for it. I would not recommend leaving a steady decent paying job in this economy to go work for them though.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will I am just glad there are here.It kinda sucks were not getting the full showe but hay something is better than nothing.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wish it was a little closer to us NE Ohio guys. I sent them a letter a couple years ago asking if they would ever open a store in the Cleveland area. They replied that probably wouldn't happen. They like to keep there stores far apart so they don't compete against each other. Still. I know I'll be goin down there sometime. But this is good news for sure.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> The 80,000-square-foot-store  midsized for the chain  will be located at the northeast corner of Gemini Place and Lyra Drive


Doesn't sound much bigger than Costco across the street...which is fine with me as long as they're sacrificing the touristy stuff and not the stock.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> So, you are mad that they are coming here with a couple hundred jobs because you have to pay tax on mail order? Huh? I'm sure there are plenty of sites where you can buy the same stuff and not pay sales tax.
> 
> How can you possibly view this as bad news?


I'm not mad they're coming, I just wish the store would be the size of Dundee store. For me its about a wash on travel time. Boy I would have spent some money there on my trips back from Ohio U after dropping the daughter off.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

After fishing Lake Erie for several years, I've found that big boxes don't sell a lot of the things that I need. I've learned to value the local shops for bait, advice, a better selection of tackle and decent prices. I'll stick to Erie Outfitters in Avon Lake or Rodmakers in Strongsville. I just can't justify a 2 hour drill to Columbus and you just can't buy everything sight unseen, not to mention the shipping charge.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Too far North!!! I'll stick with R&R


Do you think I will be able to find AC Shiner 450s at Cabelas? Or any AC Shiners? LOL


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

About time. Columbus is only a hour drive from me. Beats going back to Toledo area for Bass Pro (after living in Toledo for five years....I never want to return).


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just announced Friday morning that another Cabelas is going up in Grand Rapids MI. The Dundee Store is 233,000 SQ ft the new concept for the Grand Rapids Store is 88,000 SQ Ft. If you know GR the store is going up near the Rivertown.


----------



## Jrmybsmth (Jan 17, 2012)

coming to Charleston WV this summer, cant wait!


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Now we will have to pay sales tax on online and catalog purchases. Wheeling is still closer for me.


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good for you Columbus, what a joke, Cabela's just a year or so ago said they were working out final details with the city of Brunswick for a store and now it's Polaris. So it's 2 hours to that one, 2 hours to Dundee, 3 hours to Wheeling. Guess Bass Pro is the only one that realizes people hunt and fish all over the Lake Erie shore.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

vtown00 said:


> Good for you Columbus, what a joke, Cabela's just a year or so ago said they were working out final details with the city of Brunswick for a store and now it's Polaris. So it's 2 hours to that one, 2 hours to Dundee, 3 hours to Wheeling. Guess Bass Pro is the only one that realizes people hunt and fish all over the Lake Erie shore.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was also taken aback by the change in location, but I wouldn't rule out Cabelas revisiting a location in Brunswick or Macedonia in the next year or two. We'll see what happens, but I think a Cabelas in either of those areas could be a GOLDMINE!
As I stated, we'll see.
Mike


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lots of upset N. Ohioans i see ;-)

Columbus is the only large city in Ohio seeing consistant growth. To a planner, it makes much more sense to put one on the N. Side. Tons of growth, money, lakes and hunting. Not to mention I-71.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

While it might be nice for me to have a Cabela's about 20 minutes from my house here at home, I'm not sure how much I'd shop there in person. To be honest, most of my fishing stuff I buy locally at baitshops near Lake Erie. 

I've never really been impressed with Cabela's spinner blade selections nor their selections of Reefrunners.

I do have a Cabela's Visa which accumulates a lot of points, so I do buy some fishing, clothing, gun related stuff just to use up my points. The Dundee store is pretty amazing but, IMO, it's kinda like the Taj Mahal, once you been there, it kinda loses it's edge. Unless I'm stopping there on my way from or to some place though, I'd just as soon still do mail order and save on diesel/traffic etc. My 2 cents.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fishingislife said:


> Won't impact Dick sporting goods?!?! I am willing to bet it will have a BIG impact on Dick's. I guess we will have to see in a couple of years!


I have to agree with fishwendel2. I really don't see it having that big of an impact on Dicks Sporting Goods. You have to remember that Dicks doesn't just sell fishing and hunting stuff. A lot of their money is from selling golf, baseball, football, work out equipment, apparel ext.. Yes they will probly see a decrease in there fishing and hunting sales when Cabelas first opens. I say that because Cabelas is going to be new, big, and everyone and their brother is going to be shopping there. Also, its going to be hard to beat Cabelas selection, however if they keep a competitive price i don't see them taking that big of a hit. Plus there are a lot more Dicks Sporting Goods stores around the area. Not everyone is gong to want to spend gas money to drive up to polaris every time they need some fishing line. I will probly continue to buy my ammo and terminal tackle at Wallmart because they are almost always cheeper. They just don't have a huge selection. Im a little curious as to how Gander Mt. is going to do. Then again its the same with Dicks. They too have a lot of stores scattered around ohio. It will be interesting to see what happens. Either way i'm happy they are coming and am excited to see there selection.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't say I'm Impressed. I live in Rushville, Work in Columbus. If I decided to go to the new Cabelas at Polaris, From my job (Near Port Columbus), it will take me 1/2 hour to get there, 1/2 hour to get back to where I work, plus the hassle of the traffic. I can get to Buckeye Outdoors or Gander Mountain with a 10 minute side trip on my way home from work. If I'm going from my home, It will take about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 hours to get to the Polaris location, and for a 2 hour drive, I can go to wheeling that has a store 2x as large. If the Polaris location was a full size store, I might reconsider. I hope they cut down the size by eliminating things like the home furnishing department and the restaurant, and not the important things like hunting, fishing and camping. but since it's near Polaris, I'll bet they will have a large clothing department - I'm sure they will cater to those types that purchase the high end outdoor clothing that will never see a single day outside of I-270.

As far as the impact on Dicks, It may have an impact on the Easton Location, but I don't think it will on the ones farther away (Grove City, Lancaster, Heath).


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

so they can put more speed cops to work on I-71!


----------

